

EF5 Tornado going through Tuscaloosa, Alabama (amateur video) - DanielBMarkham
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIx26tN6pCk

======
NewHighScore
That was amazing! It looks like youtube is where the real reality tv is.

